# Budo Secrets



## Cthulhu (Nov 8, 2001)

If you haven't already read it, I think I may have found a book that may be a bit more accessible.

*Budo Secrets* 
*Teachings of the Martial Arts Masters* 
*By John Stevens* 
ISBN 1-57062-446-1

This book is a collection of dojo codes, concepts, ideas, etc., all relating to budo, as well as images of translated calligraphy done by some budo masters and pictures of martial arts related artwork.  The last section is devoted to anectodes of various budo masters.  Here's a sampling:

_One of Chojun Miyagi's maxims:_
"If your temper rises, withdraw your hand; if your  hand rises, withdraw your temper."

_A story:_
Once when Kyuzo Mifune visited a karate dojo, he was shown a demonstration of tile breaking by one of the karate men.  After the karate man had smashed a number of tiles piled on top of each other, he asked Mifune, "Can a judo man do this?"

"Yes, it is very easy," Mifune replied.

"Is that so?  Can we see what kind of technique a judo man uses?" the karate man challenged.

"Of course.  Please set up the tiles.  I'll be back in a minute," Mifune instructed.

Mifune returned with a hammer he had brought along in his bag.

"You are not going to use that to break the tiles, are you?" the karate man protested.

"Yes.  I told you it was easy.  Efficient use of energy is a key principle of judo."

_This is a story related to the author by a kendoka:_

My kendo teacher suffered a stroke and fell into a ocma.  Since I was on the staff of the hosplital I was able to visit him just after he came in.  When I arrived in his room, he was making the shouts used in a kendo contest, even though he was still unconcious.  After a bit, he came to, and I asked him with whom he was fighting.

"Emma (the King of Hades)," he told me.

"Who won?"

"I did. I beat the hell out of him," he said with a smile.  He died later that evening.

The book is very short, and could almost be considered pocket sized.  I think the quality of the material within makes up for the lack of quantity.

I give this book :boing1::boing1::boing1::boing1: out of five.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2001)

I like the samples.  Am putting it on my "To Get" list.

I split the thread, as this 1 sounds good enough to have own thread.  

Thank you for recomendation.  (don't mind me typing slurry today..way over tired)

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 8, 2001)

Anytime.  It's a bit easier to read for those unfamiliar with Japanese history and the samurai mentality.  Hagakure requires some knowledge of these things to understand some of it.  I've seen similar books that were even worse in this respect.  I've got one (can't remember the title) that I've never finished reading.  The only MA book in my library that I've yet to finish.  Just too heavy.

As far as *Budo Secrets* goes, my favorite part is the last chapter or so with the anecdotes.  I really dig that sort of thing.  Also, John Stevens has been writing books on budo for a very long time, particularly on aikido.  

One book you may want to try is *Autumn Lightning* by Dave Lowry.  If the name sounds familiar, he writes a lot of articles for Black Belt and Inside Karate magazines.  It's about his training in the Yagyu Shinkage ryu school of kenjutsu.  I've been told by somebody whose knowledge I respect that some of the stuff in that book may need to be taken with a grain of salt, but it's still a good read. Has an autobiographical feel.

Cthulhu


----------

